# Sore muscles



## paddyirishman (Sep 21, 2009)

After 6 odd years of playing no sport at all, i started playing australian rules football yesterday and my legs are paying for it today. I can hardly move them at all!!
Are there any supplements available that will speed up the recovery process?


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

paddyirishman said:


> After 6 odd years of playing no sport at all, i started playing australian rules football yesterday and my legs are paying for it today. I can hardly move them at all!!
> Are there any supplements available that will speed up the recovery process?


when i was playing rugby

several infact a few dozen severals of the old falling down water always eased whatever pain i had:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

were you live paddy?


----------



## paddyirishman (Sep 21, 2009)

Originally from toome but living in lavey now. You from cloughmills?


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

yea take it the name gave it away ? was in cloughmills but living in dunloy


----------



## paddyirishman (Sep 21, 2009)

Yip, got it from the name


----------



## paddyirishman (Sep 21, 2009)

steve from wath said:


> when i was playing rugby
> 
> several infact a few dozen severals of the old falling down water always eased whatever pain i had:lol::lol::lol:


That would only give me a sore head to worry about as well!:lol:


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

Did you warm down?


----------



## paddyirishman (Sep 21, 2009)

DetailedClean said:


> Did you warm down?


Yip. Probably could have done it a bit better though but I was knackered.


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

A simple protein shake could help your muscles recover.


----------



## traplin (Feb 22, 2012)

light exercise to work the lactic acid out of your muscles


----------



## paddyirishman (Sep 21, 2009)

jonnyMercUK said:


> A simple protein shake could help your muscles recover.


I took a shake that night but it was probably too late to have any effect. (6hrs or sp after the game)



traplin said:


> light exercise to work the lactic acid out of your muscles


Will this get rid of the lactic acid this time altogether or is it just a temporary fix?


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

Where the Hell do you get to play ozzy rules around this neck of the woods ??? :lol:

When I have a hard legs session I use a Hard roller to roll out the lactic acid and undo the knots in the muscle fibres


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I always seem to have sore and stiff muscles.


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

Casein protein is good for night time, it's slow releasing protein. You can get the same thing from red meat though.


----------



## paddyirishman (Sep 21, 2009)

buck-egit said:


> Where the Hell do you get to play ozzy rules around this neck of the woods ??? :lol:
> 
> When I have a hard legs session I use a Hard roller to roll out the lactic acid and undo the knots in the muscle fibres


Play for the Belfast Redbacks.
Where abouts are you from? They are always looking for new players


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

The soreness is due to waste product in the muscle - depending on how efficient your body is at getting rid of this will determine the level or soreness. As a side note, soreness doesn't necessarily indicate a good session, but indicates you used those muscles that are sore.

Having a protein shake after the session does not directly correlate to reducing DOMS or repairing muscle. The overall protein intake for the day will dictate the effect of your food on your body and soreness. For example - if you have no protein at all during the day apart from directly after the exercise, it's like a drop in the ocean.

Having Casein at night is also a waste of time, your insides are much cleverer than 'the industry' gives credit for and can manage a few hours without food before self destructing. A normal whey at night is fine if you need to get your protein intake up and find it hard to eat enough actual meat.

Basically, your legs will get more used to running about and thus more efficient at getting rid of the waste, hence you will feel less sore afterwards. No particular supplement will give you black and white improvements - things that will help you are things like creatine, beta alanine and citrulline malate in that order.

HTH

Matt


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

On a similar subject,every week after 5 aside I tend to get really bad cramp attacks at some point in the evening/night. Any products available that help to prevent cramp?


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

dcj said:


> On a similar subject,every week after 5 aside I tend to get really bad cramp attacks at some point in the evening/night. Any products available that help to prevent cramp?


Try some stretching exercises after you finish your 5 a side - even after a short time afterwards you will still be 'warm' and able to get some good stretches in. No bouncing or anything, just until you feel the stretch and hold for a count then repeat x3.

I presume you're having issues with calf cramps? The natural position you lie in will shorten the muscle (toe down) which can then trigger the cramps following a spasm etc.

See how you get on - I'm no expert but the depths of my memory are telling me this is helpful!! :thumb:


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

horico said:


> I presume you're having issues with calf cramps? The natural position you lie in will shorten the muscle (toe down) which can then trigger the cramps following a spasm etc.
> 
> See how you get on - I'm no expert but the depths of my memory are telling me this is helpful!! :thumb:


Wish it was calf cramp, luxury! I get it on the inner thigh from the groin down to the knee. Absolute  murder. Got it in my left leg once and trying in vain to ease it I got it in the right leg too. Stood in the conservatory with a bag of frozen peas between my legs and trousers down could have took some explaining.:lol:


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

stretching and protein will not lower ur risk of getting sore muscles again...they are not related to ur bodies ability to shift lactate in ur muscles.

best advice is: go for a walk or short jog, buy ur self a foam roller and roll ur muscles.


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

dcj said:


> Wish it was calf cramp, luxury! I get it on the inner thigh from the groin down to the knee. Absolute  murder. Got it in my left leg once and trying in vain to ease it I got it in the right leg too. Stood in the conservatory with a bag of frozen peas between my legs and trousers down could have took some explaining.:lol:


Ouch!

I can imagine it's a right sod down there but the stretching may well still help! Again, using logic rather than being an expert - will frozen peas be the best thing for it as this will cool the muscle down and encourage it to become more restrictive thus increasing the risk of cramping again?


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

horico said:


> Having Casein at night is also a waste of time


How on earth can you make that statement??????

It works good for me and many others!!


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

Paddy i'm from Castlerock. And 3 days away from the 4 0. So I doubt the redback will be needing me


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

jonnyMercUK said:


> How on earth can you make that statement??????
> 
> It works good for me and many others!!


well in this instance it is as it doesnt help the op in their question of how to shift lactic acid....


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

horico said:


> Ouch!
> 
> I can imagine it's a right sod down there but the stretching may well still help! Again, using logic rather than being an expert - will frozen peas be the best thing for it as this will cool the muscle down and encourage it to become more restrictive thus increasing the risk of cramping again?


u want to be INCREASING blood flow to the sore muscles so that the blood 'flushes' out the lactic acid. soft tissue work aka massage with hands or a foam roller is the best bet.

ice only lessens the swelling effect of an injury


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

jonnyMercUK said:


> How on earth can you make that statement??????
> 
> It works good for me and many others!!


I can make it as:

1. The speed at which protein is absorbed into your body is a moot point. The 20g per sitting rule is one of the touted reasons for having casein late at night, I've even read in the likes of muscle and fitness promoting setting an alarm in the small hours to chug on protein!! Funnily enough, this month they both reinforced this sentiment and also completely rubbished it in the same issue when talking about IF. (that was the final straw and reminded me to cancel my subs, taken out when I didnt know better). The limit above is simply incorrect and meal frequency does not need to be every few hours 6-8 times a day.

2. The phrase 'it works for me' is used as a way of gym goers giving credence to the bro science passed from one gym goer to another with little or no basis in science. The phrase 'I progressed in spite of' is more accurate. If it were possible, I would wager you would get the same results by not changing anything bar having a whey shake at night or even long before bed rather than casein.

Cheers

Matt


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

You could try using creatine mono or protien before and after to make tour muscles recover quicker as protien helps fill the gaps in torn muscles etc so to speak


----------



## paddyirishman (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks lads, i've nearly healed up now and i'm going to look about a foam roller for the next time.
Buck-ejit, there are quite a few players round your age around the different clubs in Ireland! :thumb:


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

horico said:


> I can make it as:
> 
> 1. The speed at which protein is absorbed into your body is a moot point. The 20g per sitting rule is one of the touted reasons for having casein late at night, I've even read in the likes of muscle and fitness promoting setting an alarm in the small hours to chug on protein!! Funnily enough, this month they both reinforced this sentiment and also completely rubbished it in the same issue when talking about IF. (that was the final straw and reminded me to cancel my subs, taken out when I didnt know better). The limit above is simply incorrect and meal frequency does not need to be every few hours 6-8 times a day.
> 
> ...


Right so because you have read it somewhere you say it's rubbish, have you actually used it?

p.s I'm not trying to be funny in any way, it happens throughout this forum, I think it works good for me, I can recommend it to others but if it's not their cup of tea then fine.


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

jonnyMercUK said:


> Right so because you have read it somewhere you say it's rubbish, have you actually used it?
> 
> p.s I'm not trying to be funny in any way, it happens throughout this forum, I think it works good for me, I can recommend it to others but if it's not their cup of tea then fine.


I know you're not trying to be funny buddy, neither am I. I don't have to use it to make comment, much like I don't need to drink engine oil to know it isn't good for me, extreme example but the same thought process. Casein is an extension of the multi meal to 'speed up' metabolism and max 20g protein intake per meal concept. If you were to read, you would note that this has never ever been shown to have the effects it purports to.

It is wrong to attribute any progress you make to casein and say it works for you and then recommend it on that basis.

If I was doing well in the gym and I had religiously completed 6 x spins to the right followed by 4 to the left before each session, I could say that 'this worked for me' and recommend it to others.

In reality, it is the overall diet I have and being able to work hard enough to encourage muscle growth that is the real cause.

And yes, reading about things does help, as does a little common sense and an open mind ie. not taking the word of the biggest guy in the gym as he must be an 'expert'.

If the by product of having casein makes you train harder as you feel better about it, excellent, it 'works' for you.

Cheers

Matt


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

paddyirishman said:


> Thanks lads, i've nearly healed up now and i'm going to look about a foam roller for the next time.
> Buck-ejit, there are quite a few players round your age around the different clubs in Ireland! :thumb:


argos use to sell a foam roller for 19.99 and its a decent one, not too soft and not too hard. i warn u if u have never done it before certain parts of ur body will hurt like a *****!


----------



## paddyirishman (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks Avit88, im on the look out for one now. I dont mind the pain as long as it gets my legs working a bit quicker the next time!:thumb:


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

I just use abit of pvc pipe, can put more pressure on the area and heaps cheaper.


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

Bod42 said:


> I just use abit of pvc pipe, can put more pressure on the area and heaps cheaper.


yeh but im a wuss lol


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

The first time I rolled my back was with a pvc pipe and I must admit it hurt like hell. Seems to be a lot of talk about the new Rumble Rollers but havent tried one personally.

I believe that having protein soon after a workout does help in recovery and aids in reducing muscle soreness.


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

Bod42 said:


> The first time I rolled my back was with a pvc pipe and I must admit it hurt like hell. Seems to be a lot of talk about the new Rumble Rollers but havent tried one personally.
> 
> I believe that having protein soon after a workout does help in recovery and aids in reducing muscle soreness.


yeah i seen them, but i doubt they offer that much over a normal roller or pipe... the ones ive seen have been £50! :O


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

avit88 said:


> yeah i seen them, but i doubt they offer that much over a normal roller or pipe... the ones ive seen have been £50! :O


50 quid :doublesho PVC Pipe it is then


----------



## paddyirishman (Sep 21, 2009)

PVC pipe did the job, thanks lads.


----------

